# wasp problem.



## pantsexpert (Aug 18, 2008)

I have tons of wasps in my back yard all the time, how can I easily get rid of them?  I want them to not like my yard.


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

We had the same thing. My wif found a fake paper bees nest, just like those volleybal sized nests and it drove out the wasps. It just can't get wet. I hung mine in the wood pile and no more bees. 
Must be a territorial thing.


----------



## Gardetto (Aug 19, 2008)

Where do you get a fake paper bees nest?


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

Local garden centers, or online. Look for the "waspinator" or http://www.amazon.com/tag/fake wasp nest


----------



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

And why is it as big as volleyball? I've never seen a real bee's nest that size before.


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like you have fake bees then. I have seen nests the size of beachballs.


----------



## Byrdman (Aug 29, 2008)

But that is only on a bee farm right? I have never seen a HUGE beach ball or even volleyball size nest just chillin in a neighborhood...


----------



## Hayden_G. (Sep 2, 2008)

There are lots of different kinds of spray wasp killers and such. Check out a local store.


----------

